# Isso faz me lembrar uma coisa



## gvergara

Olá,

Pergunto-me se seria possível antepor o pronome _me _ao verbo _fazer_. No romance que estou lendo, uma pessoa diz _Isso faz me lembrar uma coisa_. Poderia ser _Isso *me* faz lembrar uma coisa_.


----------



## pfaa09

gvergara said:


> Poderia ser _Isso *me* faz lembrar uma coisa_.


Sim, é a mesma coisa.
A forma original (faz me ver) no PtE usa-se com hífen (faz-me ver).


----------



## gvergara

E não seria possível dizer _Isso faz *eu* lembrar uma coisa _(infinitivo pessoal)?


----------



## pfaa09

É possível, mas não soa tão natural, pelo menos no PtE.
Acho uma má escolha de pronome.


----------



## gvergara

E a colocação mais natural do pronome seria entre fazer e lembrar?


----------



## pfaa09

Depende da variante do português.
Penso que a escolha mais natural/mais usual do PtB é _me faz lembrar_.
A escolha mais natural no PtE é a conjugação pronominal _faz-me lembrar._
No entanto, no PtE, se fizermos a pergunta: _Sabes o que isso me faz lembrar? _Já temos outra colocação pronominal.


----------



## duduc

gvergara said:


> E não seria possível dizer _Isso faz *eu* lembrar uma coisa _(infinitivo pessoal)?


Isso faz *com que* eu *lembre* uma coisa.


----------



## guihenning

gvergara said:


> Olá,
> 
> Pergunto-me se seria possível antepor o pronome _me _ao verbo _fazer_. No romance que estou lendo, uma pessoa diz _Isso faz me lembrar uma coisa_. Poderia ser _Isso *me* faz lembrar uma coisa_.


Mas essa ordem pronominal está escrita assim sem o hífen?


----------



## gvergara

gvergara said:


> _Isso faz me lembrar uma coisa_.





guihenning said:


> Mas essa ordem pronominal está escrita assim sem o hífen?


Está escrita assim.


----------



## guihenning

Eu diria '_isso me faz lembrar /faz-me lembrar'._ Não sei dizer exatamente o porquê o pronome com o auxiliar me soa melhor, embora o verbo seja '_lembrar*-se*_' mas as opções com o verbo principal regendo os pronomes me soam um pouco estranhas.


----------



## duduc

guihenning said:


> Eu diria '_isso me faz lembrar /faz-me lembrar'._ Não sei dizer exatamente o porquê o pronome com o auxiliar me soa melhor, embora o verbo seja '_lembrar*-se*_' mas as opções com o verbo principal regendo os pronomes me soam um pouco estranhas.


É porque o 'me' é objeto direto de 'fazer'. Não está ligado a 'lembrar'. Tanto o pronome 'me' quanto a oração 'lembrar uma coisa' são objetos de 'fazer'. Compare com 'forçar' e outros:

Isso me faz lembrar uma coisa.
Isso me força a lembrar uma coisa.
Isso me leva a lembrar uma coisa.


----------



## gvergara

duduc said:


> É porque o 'me' é objeto direto de 'fazer'. Não está ligado a 'lembrar'. Tanto o pronome 'me' quanto a oração 'lembrar uma coisa' são objetos de 'fazer'.


Aí não estou tão seguro. _Isso faz com que *eu *lembre_=> _*me *faz lembrar_. _Eu_ é o objeto de fazer, enquanto é o sujeito do infinitivo _lembrar_, e por isso acho que está ligado a _lembrar _sim. Se o sujeito de _lembrar _fosse _nós_, diria-se _Isso *nos *faz lembrar*mos*_?


----------



## guihenning

gvergara said:


> Aí não estou tão seguro. _Isso faz com que *eu *lembre_=> _*me *faz lembrar_. _Eu_ é o objeto de fazer, enquanto é o sujeito do infinitivo _lembrar_, e por isso acho que está ligado a _lembrar _sim. Se o sujeito de _lembrar _fosse _nós_, diria-se _Isso *nos *faz lembrar*mos*_?


Não. Isso nos faz/faz-nos lembrar


duduc said:


> É porque o 'me' é objeto direto de 'fazer'. Não está ligado a 'lembrar'. Tanto o pronome 'me' quanto a oração 'lembrar uma coisa' são objetos de 'fazer'. Compare com 'forçar' e outros:


Mas nesse caso estamos arbitrariamente mudando a estrutura, não? Pois quem se lembra, lembra-se de alguma coisa ou lembra alguém de alguma coisa. Por isso presumi que o pronome pudesse se ligar a qualquer dos verbos ou mesmo aos dois, embora soe _too much_. Eu tendo a evitar esse tipo de construção, na dúvida, por '_isso faz com que me lembre de…_' e mesmo na perífrase mais complexa o verbo '_lembrar-se_' volta a unir-se ao pronome. Parece-me, inclusive, que essa perífrase seja bastante comum no Brasil quando o verbo pronominal é precedido por '_fazer_'. Tomemos '_sentir-se_' como exemplo que, ao contrário de '_lembrar-se_', não costuma perder o pronome: '_isso faz com que me sinta mal…_' parece ser mais comum do que '_isso me faz me sentir mal_'.


----------



## duduc

guihenning said:


> Pois quem se lembra, lembra-se de alguma coisa ou lembra alguém de alguma coisa.


Sim, mas quem lembra, lembra alguma coisa. O pronome é facultativo. Ele desaparece quando o lugar de objeto direto de 'lembrar' já está ocupado.



guihenning said:


> Mas nesse caso estamos arbitrariamente mudando a estrutura, não?



Acho que modificar o exemplo um pouquinho pode ajudar a esclarecer a estrutura. Você concorda que:

(1) Isso me fez lembrar.​
é análogo a:

(2) Isso os fez lembrar.​
não concorda? E você também concorda que:

(3) Lembro*-me* de você.​​é análogo a:

(4) [Ele] lembra*-se* de você.​​não concorda? Esse 'me' da primeira pessoa no OP corresponde ao 'os' da terceira pessoa. Ele não correspondem ao 'se' da terceira pessoa. Esse 'me' não é reflexivo, por assim dizer. Portanto, o 'me' está ligado a 'fazer', não a 'lembrar'.


----------



## guihenning

Sim, claro, concordo, mas ainda fico reticente quanto aos casos em que o pronome não é facultativo, vide 'sentir-se'.


----------



## duduc

guihenning said:


> Sim, claro, concordo, mas ainda fico reticente quanto aos casos em que o pronome não é facultativo, vide 'sentir-se'.


Você se mostra reticente quanto a:

Isso me faz me sentir mal.​
Mas e a transposição para a terceira pessoa:

Isso os faz sentir-se mal.​​Que te parece?


----------



## guihenning

duduc said:


> Que te parece?


Parece bem. '_isso os faz sentirem-sem mal_' seria talvez a minha opção além da brasileira clássica '_isso faz eles se sentirem mal_'.
Obrigado pelas clarificações, identifiquei o meu problema.


----------



## duduc

guihenning said:


> Parece bem. '_isso os faz sentirem-sem mal_' seria talvez a minha opção além da brasileira clássica 'isso faz eles se sentirem mal'.
> Obrigado pelas clarificações, identifiquei o meu problema.


De nada, GH. É uma honra.


----------

